# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  أسألكم الدعاء لجدى ..

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*والذى يرقد طريح الفراش بحوادث امدرمان 

اللهم إنا نسألك بأسمائك الحسنى وبصفاتك العلا وبرحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء أن تمن عليه بالشفاء العاجل وألا تدع فيه جرحا إلا داويته ولا ألما إلا سكنته ولا مرضا إلا شفيته وألبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير آجل و شافه وعافه واعف عنه واشمله بعطفك ومغفرتك وتولاه برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين..
اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما أبدا وخذ بيده واحرسه بعينك التي لا تنام واحفظه بعزك الذي لا يضام وارحمه بقدرتك يا كاشف الهم ومفرج الكرب يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ..
اللهم إنا ندعوك في ظهر الغيب امنن عليه بالشفاء ورده إلي اهله سالماً من كل داء وبلاء يا حنان يا منان يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ..اللهم شافي وعافي جميع مرضى المسلمين إنك نعم المولى ونعم المجيب ..

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ربنا يواليه بالشفاء العاجل
*

----------


## samawal

*
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً .. 
 
إلهي ..  
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..  
إلهي ..  
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية ..  
إلهي ..  
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير ..  

اللهم اشف جدنا ..جد الحبيب كولا

 

*

----------


## ezzeo

*اللهم اشفيه الشفاء الكامل والعاجل والبسه ثوب العافيه والصحة 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله يشفى عمنا جد ميدو ويدوم عليه الصحة والعافية
*

----------


## حوته 1

*الهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشفي انت الشافي لاشفا الا شفاءك شفاء لايغادر سقماً
اللهم ياشافي ياقادر على كل شي يامخرج الحي من الميت ومخرج الميت من الحي يامن تقول للشي كون فيكون فأنت وحدك سبحانك القادر على شفأه
اللهم اشفه شفا لايغادر سقماً وانزل عليها العافية الدايمة فانت قلت ادعواني استجب لكم


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ربنا يتم عليه الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما أبدا وخذ بيده واحرسه بعينك التي لا تنام 
واحفظه بعزك الذي لا يضام وارحمه بقدرتك
 يا كاشف الهم ومفرج الكرب يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ..

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*إلهي .. 
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير ..  

اللهم اشف جدنا ..جد الحبيب كولا

*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*اللهم نسألك له عاجل الشفاء وان تطمئن عليه قلوب اولاده واحفاده يا رب
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم إنا نسألك بأسمائك الحسنى وبصفاتك العلا وبرحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء أن تمن عليه بالشفاء العاجل وألا تدع فيه جرحا إلا داويته ولا ألما إلا سكنته ولا مرضا إلا شفيته وألبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير آجل و شافه وعافه واعف عنه واشمله بعطفك ومغفرتك وتولاه برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين..
اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما أبدا وخذ بيده واحرسه بعينك التي لا تنام واحفظه بعزك الذي لا يضام وارحمه بقدرتك يا كاشف الهم ومفرج الكرب يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ..
اللهم إنا ندعوك في ظهر الغيب امنن عليه بالشفاء ورده إلي اهله سالماً من كل داء وبلاء يا حنان يا منان يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ..اللهم شافي وعافي جميع مرضى المسلمين إنك نعم المولى ونعم المجيب 
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*انشاء الله ربنا يشفيه
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ربنا يواليه بالشفاء العاجل
*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم اشفه شفاء تاما وعاجلا
يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم أسبغ عليه ثوب العافية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشفه انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفاؤك شفاءا تاما كاملا لايغادر سقما

عاجل الشفاء للجد العزيز الحبيب ميدو وربنا يطمنكم عليه

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم اشفه وعافه
وارزقه من لدنك  صحة وعافية
*

----------


## زول هناك

*اللهم اشفيه لا شفاء إلا شفؤك يا شافي يا كافي 
اشفيه شفاء لا يغادر سقما  رب الناس مذهب الناس اذهب ما به من الم قادر يا كريم 
*

----------


## KING1

*اللهم اشفه شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ربنا يبارك لكم وفيكم 


وجزاكم الله الف خير .. 



*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اها جدك خبرو شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بركة الجمعة الجامعه والكلمة السامعه

بركة النهار الصنا ومقيل محمد (ص) في الجنه 

يشفي جدك شفاءاً كاملاً
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

اها جدك خبرو شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بركة الجمعة الجامعه والكلمة السامعه

بركة النهار الصنا ومقيل محمد (ص) في الجنه 

يشفي جدك شفاءاً كاملاً





اللهم اميييييييييييييين 
وهو الان بخير ولا زال بالمستشفى ..
*

----------


## سامرين

*اللهم إنا نسألك بأسمائك الحسنى وبصفاتك العلا وبرحمتك التي  وسعت كل شيء أن تمن عليه بالشفاء  العاجل وألا تدع فيه جرحا إلا  داويته ولا ألما إلا سكنته ولا مرضا إلا  شفيته وألبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية  عاجلا غير آجل و شافه وعافه واعف عنه واشمله بعطفك ومغفرتك وتولاه  برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين..
اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما أبدا وخذ بيده واحرسه بعينك التي لا تنام   واحفظه بعزك الذي لا يضام وارحمه بقدرتك يا كاشف الهم ومفرج الكرب يا  مجيب  دعوة المضطرين ..
اللهم إنا ندعوك في ظهر الغيب امنن عليه بالشفاء ورده إلي اهله سالماً من كل  داء وبلاء يا حنان يا منان يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ..اللهم شافي وعافي جميع  مرضى المسلمين إنك نعم المولى ونعم المجيب

*

----------


## مرهف

*
اللهم إنا نسألك بأسمائك الحسنى وبصفاتك العلا وبرحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء أن تمن عليه بالشفاء العاجل وألا تدع فيه جرحا إلا داويته ولا ألما إلا سكنته ولا مرضا إلا شفيته وألبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير آجل و شافه وعافه واعف عنه واشمله بعطفك ومغفرتك وتولاه برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين..
اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما أبدا وخذ بيده واحرسه بعينك التي لا تنام واحفظه بعزك الذي لا يضام وارحمه بقدرتك يا كاشف الهم ومفرج الكرب يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ..
اللهم إنا ندعوك في ظهر الغيب امنن عليه بالشفاء ورده إلي اهله سالماً من كل داء وبلاء يا حنان يا منان يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ..اللهم شافي وعافي جميع مرضى المسلمين إنك نعم المولى ونعم المجيب ..
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اللهم اشفيه وعافيه واجعل مااصابه  كفارة له انك الشافى ياشافى
*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*اللهم البسه ثوب العافيه ..وبرحمتك من عليه بالشفاء يارب
                        	*

----------


## balaa khorsheed

*ياربي تشفيه شفاء من عندك شفاءآ عاجلآ غير آجل.(آمين يارب العالمين).
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*اللهم إنا نسألك بأسمائك الحسنى وبصفاتك العلا وبرحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء أن تمن عليه بالشفاء العاجل 
اللهم لا تدع فيه جرحا إلا داويته ولا ألما إلا سكنته ولا مرضا إلا شفيته وألبسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير آجل
 اللهم اعف عنه واشمله بعطفك ومغفرتك وتولاه برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين..
اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما أبدا وخذ بيده واحرسه بعينك التي لا تنام واحفظه بعزك الذي لا يضام وارحمه بقدرتك يا كاشف الهم ومفرج الكرب يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ..
اللهم إنا ندعوك في ظهر الغيب امنن عليه بالشفاء ورده إلي اهله سالماً من كل داء وبلاء يا حنان يا منان يا ذا الجلال والإكرام 
اللهم اشف جميع مرضانا إنك نعم المولى ونعم المجيب ..
أجر وعافية ان شاء الله .
*

----------


## Gold star

*اللهم اشفيه واشفي جميع مرضي المسلمين
                        	*

----------


## سلمى محمد الأمين

*لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم .. 

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .. 

إلهي .. 

أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً .. 

إلهي .. 

أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين .. 

إلهي .. 

إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية ..

إلهي .. 

لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير ..

..
تمنياتى أن يغادر الصفوى جدنا العزيز الأسرة البيضاء
ويعود فى القريب العاجل إلى منزله وهو ينعم بالصحة والعافية


*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ربنا يديه الصحة والعافية ويقومو بالسلامة يااااااااااااااارب 



*

----------

